# LAN und ISDN mit einem CAT5 Kabel bauen



## avichopper (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo und guten Abend.
Bin frisch hier im Forum, wohne in Schleswig-Holstein und komme nach meinem Umzug mit meiner Netzwerk-Hardware nicht mehr zurecht.

Ausgangslage:
O2/Alice - Box mit Lan und ISDN
zwei (auf einem Ende konfektionierte RJ45-Stecker) Kabel führen von der Box zu einem Switch in dem die beiden Systeme auf zwei CAT5 - Kabel aufgelegt werden (LAN: 1-2-3-6, ISDN 4-5-7-8). 
Soweit, so gut. 
Telefon funktioniert an beiden Datensteckdosen, das Laptop/der Printer-Server ebenfalls!

An einer Steckdose soll jedoch ein Hub hängen, von dem aus vier Daten-"Nutzer" gespeist werden sollen:
1 Laptop, 1 Gast-PC, 1 Print-Server und ein Rasperry-Pi als Daten-Server.

In der alten Wohnung, wir sind gerade umgezogen, funktionierte das. In der neuen nicht!************
Alle PC/Smartphones können über WLAN auf den Drucker zugreifen - wenn der Server ALLEIN an der Dose hängt, über den HUB nicht.
Mein Versuch mit einem Crossover-Kabel zwischen Dose und Hub hat auch nicht funktioniert ,  habe ich da einen Denkfehler eingebaut************

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Avi


----------

